# Bass song



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

Anyome know this song on 0.54????


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

The one in the video may be rebassed


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol my bad i just say you put .54


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

I don't know the song, but I'm guessing the dark haired girl is that dudes sister, and she is not entertained.


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

Haha im tryn find this song 1 year...


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

giwrgoc329 said:


> Haha im tryn find this song 1 year...


well, if you figure the name of the song out, post it in the youtube comments, everyone else is asking as well   🥺


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

Anyone know .54 song?


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

get the App Shazam


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

This?









B*tch Betta Have My Money (feat. YG & Kurupt) by Tyga


Listen to B*tch Betta Have My Money (feat. YG & Kurupt) by Tyga on Apple Music. 2011. Duration: 3:12




music.apple.com


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

DaveG said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the song at the beginning, but not at the 54 second mark. I tried using Shazam to listen for it, but it doesn't have a long enough un-distorted section for it to make an ID


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember when rap used to nice rhythm, flow and lyrics that made you think...


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

BigAl205 said:


> That's the song at the beginning, but not at the 54 second mark. I tried using Shazam to listen for it, but it doesn't have a long enough un-distorted section for it to make an ID


Sorry didn’t catch that. Don’t think I could handle .54 seconds of that one!


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

BigAl205 said:


> That's the song at the beginning, but not at the 54 second mark. I tried using Shazam to listen for it, but it doesn't have a long enough un-distorted section for it to make an ID


I tried the same thing, I can't even tell the lyrics that are audible to do a lyric search.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

This is the 2nd exact post. In a couple days span. We couldn't find it the first time. You can't even make out anything on the 2nd song. I don't understand why you want a song that you can't even make out. Find an other song with a lot of bass and bang away. Maybe start a new thread "songs that will make my body panels flex like Redondo Beach waves 🌊"


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> This is the 2nd exact post. In a couple days span


Oh, hahaa. It is that same, I didn't realize that. Must be something pretty special about that track, or a finders fee


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

giwrgoc329 said:


> Anyone know .54 song?


This isn't the one you're looking for, but you should try it.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

giwrgoc329 said:


> Anyone know .54 song?


By the way, we can't make out the words either.


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

enjoy bassheadssss


----------



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

giwrgoc329 said:


> enjoy bassheadssss


Yeah!!!

I knew it was joc!


----------

